# Headlight removal - broken tab on headlight plug HELP!



## AngeloM3 (May 11, 2011)

So I'm trying to remove my halogen headlights to replace with projectors.

I went to stick a screw driver in the plug and push towards the plug and the tab broke completely. I've tried wrestling with the broken tab with a pliars and still can remove the plug.

I DO NOT want to cut the wires and their isn't enough slack in the wires to pull the headlight outside the car.

Anyone have any suggestions on getting this plug off?


----------



## xJOKERx (Apr 8, 2009)

I have a similar issue with my MKV headlight connector. The insert broke on me when I was swapping them out. If you are gentle enough with some vise grips or angled pliers, you can press/squeeze the connector and it should slide off. I've done this several times with mine without any further damage to the connector. Just be patient because it's annoying, but it's the best way to remove the connector that i found. 


hope that helps! :beer:


----------

